# Almost World Record Bass



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Near World Record Bass

It almost looks fake it's so big!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is just SICK looking it is so big!!!!


----------



## Jay Ernest (Mar 25, 2003)

it's not that big  I'll just keep on tryin to get one myself.


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

How does it swim it's so huge?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

It doesnt it just lays on the bottom and waits for somthing to swim into that gigantic mouth!

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, the Dixon largemouth was a hoss. She LOST weight in the holding tank while Cal conservation agents came to officiate her weighing. She was shooting eggs all over.

The guy caught her on an 8" swimbait, on a lake that does not allow gasoline powered motors. I'll take #4 all time if I can get it, but man, chuckin muskie-type lures for bucketmouths...there's a change!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

jeez, if I had that one hit my lure, I dont think I would have landed it! Awesome fish!!!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

holy crap and i thought that a 6 pound bass was pretty big!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

DID HE FILLED THE AIR FROM AIR TIRE? LOOKS ALIKE IT GOING TO BLEW IT UP BUT WHAT A NICE MONSTER BASS :lol: :lol:


----------

